# Solved: PSA file format



## TCOMlp (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a .psa file format and i have downloaded Adobe Photoshop Elements to open--and tried all other adobe products and NOTHING will open this file up--I got as far as it to say that it was created in a older version--but i have searched and i still have not found an older version. Can anyone Help in opening up this file?
its called zane_greene.psa--
I wasnt able to upload it here.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

PSA = Photoshop Album.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Try the free "Photoshop Album Starter Edition". http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshopalbum/starter.html That is the program that opens that file type. If you can't open it in the album software it is likely corrupted.

The only other thing it could be is a floorplan from JDA software.


----------



## TCOMlp (Oct 11, 2006)

so i installed the Photoshop Album Starter Edition 3.0...
And this was the message It gave when i tried to open it up....
The files listed will not be imported because they are not a supported file type--zane_greene.psa
So--It did not open---Is there a way i could email it or put it someplace so someone could see if its open--able--or not?
I could even set up a gmail account and email it to the account for someone to look at...just a thought. 
Today is my--Trouble with Dribbles day


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Zip it .. And if it's under 200K ... you can attach it here ...

Did you mean Tribbles ???


----------



## TCOMlp (Oct 11, 2006)

That is what i meant---Thats what i get for acting like I know how to type fast. Always one mistake in a list of 50 words...Figures :up: 
I sent an email!
Thanks


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Here's TCOMlp's psa file .... 
http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/zane_greene.psa

Photoshop Elements 5 almost opened it.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

It looks like this is a collection of 12 Photos .... (Just the links to the jpeg photos) ....
And the individual photos (the folder) are missing ... Where each photo is bigger than your psa file.


----------



## TCOMlp (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for trying though. I had the biggest hunch that there was something missing. I got as far as you did but since I do NOT know Album or Elements, I wasnt sure If i was missing something or if the file was just...well...incomplete! Im going to go to the source and see if they know the whereabouts of the entire file!!!!
You have been the biggest help as always!!!!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Just have Brad send the original jpegs .. Then anything can open them.
That's the problem with Browsers/Organizers .... They can loose track of where they put the Images.
Just blame it on the Tribbles


----------



## TCOMlp (Oct 11, 2006)

I just got the scoop. A company has 5 priceless old slides of a coworkers mother--which he sent to this "company" and they have been giving them the run around about trying to get his slides back. "Brad" is one of the owners of this "company" and instead--he sent the PSA file and has since --not responded to any emails other than to say they have some new equipment. But I thought Photoshop Album--was outdated anyhow--and Elements replaced it. 
Anyway If you want I can close out this thread since you helped me so much already even though--on this side of the computer--my coworker is still at a loss! 
I named my Tribble--Dribbles!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You can mark it Solved .. This'll keep the trouble shooters from wasting their time.
But it's still your post ... and you can drop by for a chat anytime.

Not sure what Album does ... But Elements 5.0 is an extremely powerful Image editor.
The next best image editing program to Photoshop.
It has a browser/organizer built in ... But I refuse to use it ... For reasons like you just had.

If you have any of these old photos you need fixed ... See here.
http://forums.techguy.org/photo-album/296598-photo-repair-workshop-49.html#post4495731

Pet the Tribbles for me


----------



## TCOMlp (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks!!! I actually know alot about Illustrator and Photoshop and my coworker would have hased me to fix the jpgs...the problem was he only had then as slides--you know the kind--from 50 years ago with the projector thing!!! And he wanted them scanned to digital--which is why he sent his slides to that company. If you have a slide to digital company you would recommend or something i could help him do...thats cool. If not, I will mark this post solved by the end of the day.
fun talking to you and thanks for everything you have done!!!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

_If you have a slide to digital company you would recommend ..._

NO .. But I've always been curious .. Can't Wal-Mart (or others) make a print from Slides ???
I'm thinking this would be better resolution than scanning the slide .. (optical enlargement ?) .... 
Then the prints could be scanned at a high resolution by most scanners.


----------



## TCOMlp (Oct 11, 2006)

I have Cs2 suite--great stuff--

Im still unsure on the slide thing-- since I have NEVER delt with slides before! I hope my coworker can get them back from the company! I doubt i have anything at work or home that could convert hard copy slides--the ones you have to hold to the light to see what it is---to a digital file. I may try scanning it at my house--just to be a dork and see what would happen!!!!

I use to work all with hand--just like your wife--then i was told there is no money in it---phoooey on them----I love the old creative hand feel----wish i could see the scrap book!!!

Well if you know that Walmart does that, I will check them out too but i wouldnt recommend sending slides to a company when you have no idea if you will get them back---i think its a front--


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Called Wal-Mart and Meijers.
Wal-Mart thought they just used a scanner .. but wasn't sure.
Meijers mentioned a special service where they can send them out .. 5-7 day service.
I assume this would be better resolution copies .....
But not sure if either of us knew what we were talking about.

When messing with Photoshop .. I like to start with 600dpi (if possible)
Don't think you can get that out of an ordinary scanner on a slide ... for a descent sized photo.

I'm thinking it would depend on how good the slides were originally ... And what is the final result expected.

Scrap Book (singular ?) ... She has about a dozen thick ones so far...
And there's still a possibility of more grandkids.
Don't have to worry about CD/DVDs going the way of the 8 Track Tape and Computer not required.

Hope you get the slides back.


----------

